# Gibson GA 30 RV amp on kijiji?



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

it's Gibson GA 30 RV amplifier, I had never seen one. I'm loving the look of the guitar knobs 
Has anyone ever played through one of these?

Amplificateur de guitare Gibson GA 30 RV - Montréal instruments de musique à vendre - Kijiji Montréal

I grabbed the pics in case the ad is removed.


----------



## sonic74 (May 21, 2009)

The guy is asking $1700 for it, seems pretty high.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Ya, those usually hover at about $1000 used.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

made by Trace-Elliot I think


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> made by Trace-Elliot I think


Yep. Good amps. But nothing worth $1700. Hell, buy a used Victoria Victorilux at that price.


----------



## gregsguitars (Aug 16, 2010)

Price is not unreasonable, I own 3 of the heads , love them .


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I saw a used vintage GA 30 at 12th Fret the other week. I don't think it was quite that much. It was a little rough around the edges.


----------

